# What are you using to haul your decoys around?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I guess this is mostly geared to those that go in on foot, but what are you hauling your gear in?

I have a Cabela's game cart that I've been using the past 3ish years, but I'm looking at changing things up. The cart does okay, but it does leave a lot to be desired. I've been thinking of grabbing some tubing to add on to extend the handles for now.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

NVDuckin said:


> I guess this is mostly geared to those that go in on foot, but what are you hauling your gear in?
> 
> I have a Cabela's game cart that I've been using the past 3ish years, but I'm looking at changing things up. The cart does okay, but it does leave a lot to be desired. I've been thinking of grabbing some tubing to add on to extend the handles for now.


My son and grandson....seriously it's true. Each of them has a pretty good sized bag on their backs.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

NVDuckin said:


> I guess this is mostly geared to those that go in on foot, but what are you hauling your gear in?
> 
> I have a Cabela's game cart that I've been using the past 3ish years, but I'm looking at changing things up. The cart does okay, but it does leave a lot to be desired. I've been thinking of grabbing some tubing to add on to extend the handles for now.


A bag on my back. It's not terrible. It keeps my hands free for activities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I haul it on my back. 30 decoys plus gear gets real old real quick though haha.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Question is what's the best bag? I have a huge bag that I can haul 6 honkers and 18 duck floaters but that kills me dead. I've also got a backpacking pack that I can cram a dozen floaters and a mojo in that makes everything a lot nicer.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A bike trailer is my preferred decoy hauler these days. Usually that can get me close enough that a cheap mesh bag is tolerable.

On longer walks, I'll fill a frame pack I originally bought for big game hunting with 6-12 decoys and all my other stuff. Space is limited, but it's more comfortable.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I haul as many decoys on my back as I think I can without collapsing in the marsh. As soon as the snow falls, I rig up a cement mixing tub with a rope and pull my decoys out.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

LostLouisianian said:


> My son and grandson....seriously it's true. Each of them has a pretty good sized bag on their backs.


Ha, I wish I had this option.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my go-to bag for a walk-in hunt: http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...il/Decoy-Accessories/prod9999008790/cat100395. Very comfortable and will hold 3 dozen decoys (depending on size and how much weight you want in it). I usually just stuff my backpack/blind bag in the top as well.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I built this for hauling the spread into wet fields & ice hunts. It folds flat for storage.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

JerryH said:


> I built this for hauling the spread into wet fields & ice hunts. It folds flat for storage.


That looks like a sweet rig right there!


----------

